
Ex-Googler had to shut down his London startup after struggling to raise funding - endswapper
http://www.businessinsider.com/sup-shuts-down-rich-pleeth-interview-2016-10
======
arcanus
> raised £409,000 in July 2015, seed round investors include JamJar
> Investments (The Founders of Innocent), The Collective, The Founder of
> Treatwell/Wahanda, Force Over Mass Capital, Jim Mellon and Pi Capital.

So they burned through $500k in a year and did not have any traction. Not too
surprising they had trouble raising more.

~~~
mtmail
It was 1 million USD even. The founder's linkedin page says £650,000 and I
used the exchange rate from 2015 because after the Brexit vote the British
Pound lost a lot in value.

------
cbanek
Reminds me of the "bro" app from SV. How can it take 8 people to build such a
thing?

Most of the failures in startups I seem to hear about are hiring too fast, and
having no business model. This one seems to check both.

